# IRC!

## n00by

podskazite channal na ircnet tam gde mozno bqlobq polu4it' help po gentoo na russkom jazqke....... 

prosto ja uze 3-i raz pqtajus' postavit' ego i u menja v konce koncov posle o4erednogo restarta kernel panic......... prosto nuzen sovet online.......

zranie blagodaren n00by  :Smile: 

----------

## Rasputin

```
/server irc.paco.net

/join gentoo
```

А вобще то ты можешь связатся при помощи ICQ!   :Wink: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

На русском - в Русснете

```
/server irc.rusnet.ru

/j #gentoo
```

----------

